

Codecademy Adds Beginner Languages HTML and CSS - aritraghosh007
http://mashable.com/2012/04/02/codecademy-css-html/

======
wyclif
I wish HN users would submit the actual content, rather than having to click
through Mashable or TechCrunch. I'm not going to enrich them by clicking on
their ads, anyway. _Just point to the original content_ , thank you very much.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3789022>

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
Frustratingly, Mashable doesn't directly link to Codecademy. It instead points
the hyperlinked name to another page on its site, and obscures the relevant
URL behind what you might naturally consider to be another Mashable page.

They should try showing less contempt for their readers.

------
bicknergseng
Anyone else cringe when they referred to HTML and CSS as programming
languages?

Other than that, great to see a potential replacement for W3Schools.

~~~
Davertron
A little, but I cringed more at this:

"New programmers typically learn how to use them before any other programming
languages..."

~~~
zanny
I'm just graduating with my BS, and I just know general tag usage in html like
<img> <video> etc and absolutely no CSS, because I have never made a website
or tried to.

My only attempts at javascript were demoing webgl and then I wanted to throw
my screen at the wall.

So something like this is nice - I should know how to make web sites, if only
to say I know how. Its a good skill.

~~~
Davertron
I completely agree. If I were getting started now, I would probably start
learning JavaScript as my first programming language. Along with that I would
want to learn HTML and CSS, but to say that most new programmers get started
using HTML and CSS as their first languages seems a stretch to me.

------
indubitably
Codeacademy is really good, it's helped me brush up on my Javascript for one
thing.

But as for creating and contributing content, their terms [1] are a bit
draconian. They specify complete ownership of anything you contribute to the
site, and aside from your right to delete your contributions, it appears that
there's no way to export content.

I'm no lawyer, perhaps someone here is: do their terms prohibit reusing my own
contributions in another venue?

[1] <http://www.codecademy.com/terms>

~~~
EwanG
I'm not a lawyer either, but as I read it the rights are similar to many other
User submitted content sites. They aren't required to make it easy for you to
get your content off their site, and any content you leave on the site they
have a free license to use on the site. However they do not claim ownership of
code you may have written when used/hosted elsewhere. I find it difficult to
believe that anything you write on there would be something that would take
you more than 15 minutes to recreate in a local editor... but that may just be
me.

------
benatkin
CodeSchool already has something like this and it's great:
<http://www.codeschool.com/courses/css-cross-country>

I took a quick look at the Codecademy one and it seems a bit dry. I think they
should pick something other than Codecademy to talk about.
[http://www.codecademy.com/courses/week-3-html-
project/0#!/ex...](http://www.codecademy.com/courses/week-3-html-
project/0#!/exercises/3)

~~~
wyck
Codeschool is awesome, they really nailed the video segments into code part.
Makes it way more intuitive and interesting than codeacademy.

------
nextstep
Why not focus on a general purpose language like Python? Oh well, this is
still great progress and I'm sure they'll add more languages soon.

~~~
amasad
Python is coming real soon as well as Ruby :)

~~~
ttt_
I don't know if you agree, but I think that there could be multiple-language
lessons where you have the same task to complete in different languages at
once, or maybe a multi-part thing where the output from one is used in the
other to complete a single lesson.

I think that might attract some of the more seasoned folks as well.

Just a thought.

~~~
amasad
Yes definitely. You could do that now using our course creator tool
(<http://www.codecademy.com/creator>), where different sections could be
teaching a different languages.

Also related to that is teaching one language in terms of the other
"Introduction to X for Y programmers".

------
vaksel
I gotta ask..what took so long?

I remember when they launched people submitted a ton of content...and in all
this time, all they came out with is the most basic of languages

